# Recommended Doctoral Programs? Systematics or Apologetics



## sgemmen9 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to apply to strong doctoral programs focusing in Systematics or Apologetics.

I have a Masters of Divinity and almost a Th.M in systematics at Calvin Seminary. I am hoping to find a program focusing on Apologetics, but a systematics program would be alright too if I don't get in to an apologetics program. I am Reformed Calvinist and I am currently a member of the CRC, though I was OPC for a number of years. I am currently looking at applying to Westminster Seminary, PA, Wycliffe College, Toronto CA, and Fuller. Money is a factor, though I am willing to move virtually anywhere and drag out the program if I have to pay more money out of pocket. Any other suggestions for good schools?


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 17, 2014)

Whitefield theological seminary.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Shelby, 

What do you hope to gain from doctoral work, and how do you hope to use it (ie, pastor, teach, etc.)?


----------



## sgemmen9 (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope to end up doing pastoral work, and maybe one day teaching at either a Bible College or a Seminary. I also hope to do some writing and non-profit work. As a side note, I was hoping to find some place that is ATS accredited, which I think rules out places like Whitefield; if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kiffin (Apr 19, 2014)

sgemmen9 said:


> I hope to end up doing pastoral work, and maybe one day teaching at either a Bible College or a Seminary. I also hope to do some writing and non-profit work. As a side note, I was hoping to find some place that is ATS accredited, which I think rules out places like Whitefield; if I'm not mistaken.



Have you considered staying at Calvin? Not to hijack, but how is the ThM program there? I'm looking into ThM programs...


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2014)

I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better fit than Westminster in Philly.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 19, 2014)

I suggest you ask your professors. If you trust them enough to educate you thus far, I'd give their opinion more weight than those of PBers.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 19, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I suggest you ask your professors. If you trust them enough to educate you thus far, I'd give their opinion more weight than those of PBers.



Wise counsel here...even as a PB'er! Ha! Seriously, though, your profs know you and will be able to give you good advice.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Have you looked at Biola?


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2014)

I should have checked before I posted. Biola appears to only have a Masters program in Apologetics.


----------



## sgemmen9 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kiffin said:


> sgemmen9 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to end up doing pastoral work, and maybe one day teaching at either a Bible College or a Seminary. I also hope to do some writing and non-profit work. As a side note, I was hoping to find some place that is ATS accredited, which I think rules out places like Whitefield; if I'm not mistaken.
> ...



I pretty much ruled calvin out b/c I am here already, and a Grand Rapids native. Getting all your degrees at the same place is not only a career killer, but also not very fun. I want to move, explore the world a little .

As far as Calvin's Th.M program, in my experience there are a lot of good courses in Historical theology. I am more of a systematics guy, so I have appreciated Dr. Bolt's Herman Bavinck courses. The program is great if you're into Dutch Reformed theology (which I am). It also has a strong emphasis on the "Method" of writing research papers. The school, however, is not strictly confessionally reformed, but students certainly have a liberty of conscience in their writing and they do have high academic standards. That's my two cents on Calvin Sem's Th.M program....


----------



## sgemmen9 (Apr 23, 2014)

To all others who posted, thanks for the advice. I will pursue further conversations with my profs and consider applying to Westminster Philly. I went there a few weeks ago for the science and faith conference. I love Westminster, but it may be a bit pricey even if I were to get accepted.


----------

